# Reemplazo del flyback 154-375C



## hember (Abr 23, 2015)

Hola amigos. ¿Alguien sabe el reemplazo del flyback 154-375C? Desde ya agradesco. Saludos....


----------



## J2C (Abr 23, 2015)

Hember


Tal vez esto te sirva: _*HrDiemen.Com*_ .




Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## elgriego (Abr 23, 2015)

Hola hember,Estos son algunos Reemplazos.

154-375C=154-380C=154-177E=154-064G=154-106E=154-106D 

Saludos.


----------

